# hypothyroid CRAMP?



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi,

Im now hypothyroid (as posted on another thread)
TSH - 30
T4 - 6

Iv read most posts but want to know if anyone else gets bad cramp? I get cramp in my hands and my sides pretty bad, anyone else had this?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im now hypothyroid (as posted on another thread)
> TSH - 30
> ...


Yes; I am afraid most of us have had them at one time or another. It could be from electrolyte imbalance. We are prone to that because thyroid disease is metabolic.

You may wish to discuss this with your doctor. He/she can run an electrolyte panel.

Let us know!


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

thanks andros, the works medical officer said it may be a shortage of minerals and advised i got some multi vits and minerals. i have some multi vits i take each day so i thought when they run out ill replace them with the ones suggested


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes, taking a multivitamin is always a good idea, however, you still need to get them to check your magnesium, calcium and potassium. The reason being, if these levels are ELEVATED it can also cause cramps and elevation in these levels is just as dangerous as deficiency!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> thanks andros, the works medical officer said it may be a shortage of minerals and advised i got some multi vits and minerals. i have some multi vits i take each day so i thought when they run out ill replace them with the ones suggested


See there! I take a complete electrolyte replacement every day. Talk to your vitamin and supplement person where you buy your supplements.

Let us know if you feel better. You must take them all so they don't get out of balance.

Here is an article on the electrolytes...
http://www.medicinenet.com/electrolytes/article.htm


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

yes..cramps are very common along with very achy muscles that just don't even feel much better after gentle stretching. They ache, they hurt and it does go away eventually once your TSH gets better. Its very annoying and slow going. Lots of fresh food and vitamins should help get you through this rough patch


----------

